# ATO: Get back on track with a payment plan



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

From the Australian Taxation Office’s small business newsroom:









Get back on track with a payment plan


Having difficulty meeting tax and super obligations? A payment plan can help.




www.ato.gov.au





*Get back on track with a payment plan*










*1 June 2022*

Did you know that small businesses and sole traders who are having trouble paying their tax can set up payment plans? 

A payment plan is a practical way to meet your payment obligations. It allows you to break down your payment into smaller, manageable amounts that you pay over an agreed period of time. You pay an amount every week, fortnight or month until the balance is cleared. 

If you owe $100,000 or less you can set up a payment plan using our online services via myGov (if you're a sole trader) or Online services for business (for other businesses). Your registered tax agent can also set up a payment plan on your behalf using Online services for agents.

Eligible small businesses that owe overdue activity statement amounts may be able to pay them off interest-free over 12 months.

If you owe more than $100,000 or can't afford a payment plan offered online, you can contact us on *13 11 42 *during our operating hours to discuss your options.

*Next step*

Payment plans
Online services for business
Online services for agents
*See also*

Help with paying
Support to lodge and pay


----------



## Senti-Ant (Jan 17, 2020)

Jack Malarkey said:


> From the Australian Taxation Office’s small business newsroom:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Note too that even without MyGov you can setup a payment plan by calling them on the old skool telephone, and notwithstanding the involvement of any tax agent you might normally have managing your tax..


----------

